# Savanna Monitor Feeding Video



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's a short video of me feeding my savanna monitor some Madagascar hissing cockroaches, the white powder coloring on the roaches is rep-cal (calcium with VIT.D3). Anywayz enjoy.

Video (Click Me)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hahah love how he ownz the roaches while eating em...hey what would happen if you bugged him while he was eating, like pushing him a little with ur hand--would he hurt you?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know, havn't tried that. but i can put my hand right next to his face and he wont bite me, he stick out his tongue then just look at me. im guessing he would get mad if i fucked with him while he was eating, i should of left the audio, cause the cracking sounds when hes biting the roaches is cool


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a healthy looking savy
Nice vid


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats awesome! great vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice monitor bro. Love that chomping!


----------

